# Random. When do you know you have to big of a tank?



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

ok so i was just looking around at planted tanks to get an idea of some new scapes and it came to my mind when i saw the image below....


WHEN DO YOU KNOW YOU HAVE TO BIG OF A TANK?













WHEN YOU CAN GO SCUBA DIVING IN IT TO DO A CLEAN UP, MIGHT AS WELL ADD SOME SHARKS AND BARRACUDA'S TO MAKE IT MORE LIVELY... LOL

















so when do you guys think a tank is to big? maybe when u can park a car in it? idk but i seen a tank in a car before on tv from the show "tank"


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

When this happens:


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

The location of that tank seems like Toronto, Canada. I didnt know we had people that serious here.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

Zapins said:


> When this happens:


now thats one big tank, i dont know if we can fit that many drift wood in it or how to get it in there first of all lol


i bet that tank gets like alll types of algae within secs lol TO MUCH LIGHTTIINNNGGGGG !!!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

WHEN MY WIFE THREATENS TO USE IT AS MY COFFIN!


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> WHEN MY WIFE THREATENS TO USE IT AS MY COFFIN!


then i suggest u run and keep running lol dont trun back !!!!!


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Bryanmc1988 said:


> so when do you guys think a tank is to big? maybe when u can park a car in it? idk but i seen a tank in a car before on tv from the show "tank"


When you can't clean the algae off the glass  which is what the second guy on the floor in the picture is thinking about


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

There is no such thing as too big a tank.
Why is this in the photography section?


----------

